# Yet another crypt ID please



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here are a couple pics of a crypt I got at petsmart. Anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like the one they sell as C. lutea, and which is really one of the C. walkeri varieties. When it gets to full size, it can have leaves 10 to 12 inches long. It is one of the easiest crypts to grow. In anything but poor light, the leaves are mostly brownish with some green. They are narrower than C. wendtii leaves. I have more of it than I really want.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks! I got it with no label (as usual) and couldnt figure out what it was except I was pretty sure it was a crypt. I hope it does do well.


----------

